# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  για ραδιοερασιτεχνες

## akis88

http://sw4imt.forumup.gr

----------


## LimaH

Και άλλο ένα

http://www.sv1lh.net/forum/ ή http://sv1lh.ham.gr/forum/

(από μέσα) awmn > http://www.sv1lh.awmn/forum/

----------


## nikolas10m

> http://sw4imt.forumup.gr


Σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Vigor

> http://sw4imt.forumup.gr


Πολύ ωραίο το forum και περιεκτικότατο. Εύγε! Πώς μου είχε ξεφύγει αυτό το post?
73s de SV1CDV

----------

